# HELP! I hate my Military X-Lander strap!



## SgtRick

Hello all,
I have a big problem. I love my military X-Lander but I absolutly hate the strap :-|. The free floating keeper makes it hard to remove the watch. I see there are 4 screws on the back which I assume attach the straps to the watch. I want to replace the strap with something zulu style, maybe a Ted Su or one from DiveStraps. How easy is it to remove the strap on this watch? Please advise.


----------



## Jeff_C

Well with the proper tools its not TOO bad. Although I scratched my lugs putting the strap you despise ON my X Lander! 

Your biggest challenge will be with the curved pins that Suunto uses. It will be tough to fit a non-Suunto strap on there... not impossible, but a little more difficult.

The strap is removed like most... spring bar pins, with small collars that can be pushed back to allow the strap to be removed.

The good news is that Suunto makes sevearl straps taht will work. Leather and a "kevlar" that looks alot like a "Ted Su" Strap.

See my pics...
I think Suunto Watches.com sells replacement straps... or contact Suunto directly, or look for replacement straps online...


----------



## Mystro

Jeff, I like that strap better than the oem. Its a nice look.


----------



## SgtRick

I agree with Jeff, it is nice looking. So I can purchase that strap from Suunto and it should be no problem putting on....correct? Do I have to take those 4 screws on the back out or leave them in? I am also going to rplace my Core and Vector straps. Any problems with those? I have never switched a strap so this will be my first and I dont want to mess it up.


----------



## ejunge

NO!!! Those four screws hold the case back on.. You need a springbar removal tool. Look at ebay, or go to a watch shop..

So you say that you do not like the strap retainer? Most people love that feature as it actually locks the strap in place and does not come loose...

You could probably find a buyer for it..


----------



## SgtRick

It makes the strap real hard to undo. I know that is the purpose it serves but it works alittle to well.


----------



## Jeff_C

I agree with Ejunge...  I like that the keeper is locked in place. 

You will be able to find a buyer should you choose to sell that strap. Some people are searching for them. I like the look. 

By the way, the straps that are in my picture above ARE original Suunto straps on the X Lander and Yachtsman. Suunto changed to leather ones a few years back. 

"Sarnt" Rick... Be very cautious with the soft metal on the X Lander. Again, the thing that will make the change trick is that Suunto uses curved spring bars. Putting on one of the leather or "kevlar" Straps should be easier than putting ON the rubber one. 

DO NOT remove the screws. Look at the back of the lugs. you can see the spring bars in there... Like on a G Shock or a Timex.


----------



## paduncan

It will get looser over time - just sort of twist the strap out of the keeper and you will learn to love it after some time.


----------



## Bugsy

i changed it to a nato/zulu type strap from gasgasbones. the curved spring was a problem at first but with a little patience it pops back in.


----------



## SonnyD

I didn't find the curved springbars too bad. I put a NATO strap on my X-Lander for a while. Mine is not
a Military, it has a regular Suunto leather strap on it, which
I Love.
Regards Sonny


----------



## Jeff_C

Putting that mil strap on is tough... Because its kind of "integrated" if you know what I mean.


----------



## SonnyD

Oh, I see now that you mentioned it. I've lost track of some of the models, I just figured it was like the rest
of the X-Landers, instead of having that little protrusion.
If I get too woried when I'm changing straps, I just put a little scotch tape on the lugs so if I slip, it doesn't hurt anything. I do the same on the case backs of watches that I'm using the caseback tool on.
Regards Sonny


----------



## Jeff_C

A good tip... BEFORE I attempted to fit my X Lander with a mil strap LOL.

I didn't get it too bad, but that aluminum is soft!  Then I tried to buff the scratches and got the strap!... then I stopped... LOL

I love the integrated look, and the fact that now I can wear my X Lander cycling in the VERY humid Georgia summers. That leather strap or the Velcro strap would have gotten stinky! 

I understand the concern of the OP... but, to me I like that super tough keeper lock. Yeah, it takes some getting used to... But I like it now.


----------



## Opsonic

Although I've posted this on a few other threads -- I couldn't help myself...

Check out the Maratac Zulu series straps at www.countycomm.com -- the double buckle is really nice as if a pin pops off you won't loose your watch...


----------



## SonnyD

Yeah, I put a Maratac on my X-Lander too,
also put one on my Vector X-Black. Very nice
and very secure.
Regards Sonny


----------



## j-s-f

Sgt Rick,

As was mentioned, it will loosen up a bit. I originally had the same opinion as you, but I liked the look and kept it. I'm glad I did. It is still a bit on the tight side, but no problem and there's a good feeling knowing it is really secure.

And thanks for your service.

John


----------



## eastvillager

John I could hardly get it off my wrist. I saw it at Eastern Mountain and the sales person said it's a problem trying to sell the watch because of the strap. I couldn't even figure out how to get it off. I wound up buying a Core and that seems to have a small piece of rubber in the excess band holder which seems to give it a small locking sensation, nothing near the x-lander but enough to need a slight tug to pull the strap out.


----------



## Guarionex

eastvillager said:


> John I could hardly get it off my wrist. I saw it at Eastern Mountain and the sales person said it's a problem trying to sell the watch because of the strap. I couldn't even figure out how to get it off. I wound up buying a Core and that seems to have a small piece of rubber in the excess band holder which seems to give it a small locking sensation, nothing near the x-lander but enough to need a slight tug to pull the strap out.


Hey is that the ems on spring and broadway, i was just there on sunday checking out the store.
Hey i also have the Mil Xlander and hated this band, but a simple trick made me not want to change it (for a thinner Zulu,which i love) or even cut it and create some sort of keeper. It really helps taking it off, i can now take it off in a second, compared to the 20 seconds when i first got it. Keep at it and you wont regret it.The band is awesome.
Posted by 
*jumpinjack*
I read a previous thread several months ago and the guy had a simple fix for this issue about getting the band undone from the keeper. It worked for me. 
Just take your thumb and bend the buckle back,which lifts the band (part of the strap in the keeper) up,then insert your index finger in the strap and Wa La! Out pops the band from the keeper, with a little tug for your index finger of course. Hope this helps!:-!


----------



## eastvillager

lol Guarionex. That sounds like you need to post a video on here or at least a few sequential pictures. I'm not sure I'm getting it. I loved the watch but I was so befuddled by the strap I bought the Core instead. The Core feels like a toy next to the X-Lander but substantial enough according to reviewers to take a licking. I like the storm alarm and the sunrise sunset feature which the X_Lander unfortunately doesn't have. I'm not sure why they don't often a firmware and software upgrade. Probably too much of a hassle. Yes it was the store on Broadway in Soho. Great shop upstairs. Almost feels like you're in Maine.


----------



## blues_srv

I agree...this set up looks great! I'm sure you have answered this in other threads, but what size band is that. (22mm?). Also, how hard was it to switch out? From other threads it sounds like no additional pins or adaptors are needed?

Thanks!



Opsonic said:


> Although I've posted this on a few other threads -- I couldn't help myself...
> 
> Check out the Maratac Zulu series straps at www.countycomm.com -- the double buckle is really nice as if a pin pops off you won't loose your watch...


----------



## Yoda2005

Funny thing is I made that suggestion to take the strap off a couple of years back when I had a Mil-Lander. Sold it about 3.5 years ago.

The key to getting the strap off easy is to pull the buckle up, which makes a loop for you to put your finger through to pull the band out of the keeper.

Hope this helps.

**Updatde, I looked and can't believe that it was a post that I made on 1-24-08 almost 4 years ago***



Guarionex said:


> Hey is that the ems on spring and broadway, i was just there on sunday checking out the store.
> Hey i also have the Mil Xlander and hated this band, but a simple trick made me not want to change it (for a thinner Zulu,which i love) or even cut it and create some sort of keeper. It really helps taking it off, i can now take it off in a second, compared to the 20 seconds when i first got it. Keep at it and you wont regret it.The band is awesome.
> Posted by
> *jumpinjack*
> I read a previous thread several months ago and the guy had a simple fix for this issue about getting the band undone from the keeper. It worked for me.
> Just take your thumb and bend the buckle back,which lifts the band (part of the strap in the keeper) up,then insert your index finger in the strap and Wa La! Out pops the band from the keeper, with a little tug for your index finger of course. Hope this helps!:-!


----------



## evillama

blues_srv said:


> I agree...this set up looks great! I'm sure you have answered this in other threads, but what size band is that. (22mm?). Also, how hard was it to switch out? From other threads it sounds like no additional pins or adaptors are needed?
> 
> Thanks!


Did you ever find out what size fits the X-Lander? I'm looking for a new strap now myself and think I want this setup!


----------

